# Slope Back Tender



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a Aristocraft Slope backtender that has sound problems. It will make chuffing noise sometimes and then cut out or sometimes stay on. I looked at the truck that has the round rubber disc and the round magnet on it, they seem ok as far as I know. What would myy solution to the problem be to correct it. The rubber disc on the axle in the center has nothing on it except all rubber it spins sometimes the magnet when being pulled. Thanks, Travis


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Travis try cleaning those rubber pieces that make the chuff sound ect.... Also clean the wheels. They tend to get dirty quick and need to be cleaned. Mine did the same and cleaning solved the problem. Its a cheap sound system. I dont even bother using it. Better off using a radio with static.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Shawn, since the trigger is magnetic, how would cleaning any part of it improve the magnetic effect? 

Greg


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 04 Nov 2011 09:19 AM 
Shawn, since the trigger is magnetic, how would cleaning any part of it improve the magnetic effect? 

Greg 

Greg not sure. I only know that each time the sound started to go I cleaned that rubber piece on the axle and the sound came back normal. Unless the grim has some effect on the mag trigger.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe the grime had some metallic particles in it and confused the sensor. The magnet is on the rubber part, so I guess it would be easy to pick up ferrous bits. 

Greg


----------

